# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Does marijuana help with lucid dreaming?

## mfratt

Without getting too specific (I don't know how the admins feel about discussing the use of marijuana), do any users on the forum feel that smoking before going to bed can help to attain lucidity? I know that it does tend to open the mind up, so it would seem to make sense that it would help you to take control of your mind in the sleeping state. I'm a newbie to LDing, but I (may or may not) have done my fair share of marijuana, and I'm just curious as to what you guys have experienced.

PS. Admins, if this discussion is not allowed, please forgive me and close the thread, I'm just curious as to other people's experiences with marijuana and lucid dreaming.

----------


## psiiiijay

If there's a reason it shouldnt be allowed its just cos your so wayyy off.. 
I'd want weed to be like calea zakatechichi (go look it up) but the fact (sad fact) is that both alcohol and weed are amazing dream destroyers.. you just dont dream- or it makes dream recall neer-impossible.. i can tell you that after travling in india for 6 months the dreams you 100% recall though are very vivid, but when not using or drinking I get to recall neerly every dream, with- you have a dream about once a month, and its probly' cos you had nothing to smoke that day..
Dont use drugs if you wanna luci, use the drugs that help  ::D:  luckly- they'r even legal.. 
peace

----------


## ChaybaChayba

Ancient shamans used weed to induce WILDs more faster and to improve the experience... but, it will only help you if you are already good at WILDing. If you're not good at WILD, it's useless trying it on weed. (good means 100&#37; succesrate)

But, it's also very true, which I can confirm from my own experiences, that your dream recall will be, indeed, totally destroyed. I'm quite sure you have more vivid dreams since you sleep very well when you smoked, but they are kinda useless if you can't remember them :p

----------


## Box77

Have you read something about melatonin and seratonin?
just have a look about this on the web and you will notice that it is not needed any other kind of drug but your pineal gland self made melatonin and seratonin.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I've heard it makes your recall quite bad, and I've only heard that it hurts your ability if anything.

Also it should not be a problem in posting this, there are frequent threads about drugs and how they effect lucid dreaming.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...archid=1192957

----------


## Exhalent

> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...archid=1192957



It is broken.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Crap.

It was the search results for marijuana, in the dreaming sections of the forum. Since this question is often asked, there are already many threads on it.

----------


## fy_iceworld

My opinion:

I'm 20 and I go to the Univ. of Chicago.
6 months ago I began experimenting (true sense of the word) with the ganja and finally ended after many painstaking attempts of trying to quit. Contrary to what you may hear, it is addicting as a mother fucker. In retrospect, marijuana will only make you more depressed and lazy, not allow you to recall a single dream, make your mind hazy, make you think disagreeable things...in a few words: it will fuck you up. Though, it does give a clear introspect into certain things (if you are intelligent enough to actually use Knowledge and contemplate meaningful things...unlike stupid skaters and stupidasses who smoke pot for 'the giggles' or whatever) However, if you do decide to try it, you'll soon enough see what I'm trying to say.

----------


## fy_iceworld

> Have you read something about melatonin and seratonin?
> just have a look about this on the web and you will notice that [marijuana] is not needed [or] any other kind of drug but your pineal gland self made melatonin and seratonin.



Very good point indeed.

----------


## lucid2go

If you don't mind having stoned dreams then while not. The bad thing about marijuana is those ridicules loud high frequency pitches. That would actually fuck you up if you smoke too much. So it's fucked up. Weed isnt design for crack heads. What I mean by crack is people with cracked mentality. That will put you in a bad light in one fucked up dimension.

----------


## Theskit

Hah yeah thats not against the rules. There was one like this on Saliva before

----------


## pakistan

I would say I am a fairly constant user of marijuana (every day, only at night). When i first started to lucid dream, I would remember maybe one dream a week.This was about 3-4 months ago. Now I remember at least 3 dreams a week and I have had  over 15 lucids so far. I'm pretty sure if I would quit smoking, my dreams would be more vivid and I would get more lucid dreams. I believe marijuana makes it harder to lucid dream but not impossible. It's just an other barrier to get over.

I do get alot stronger HI when I go to sleep high though, and fall into sleep paralysis faster too.

----------


## Tom187

> My opinion:
> 
> I'm 20 and I go to the Univ. of Chicago.
> 6 months ago I began experimenting (true sense of the word) with the ganja and finally ended after many painstaking attempts of trying to quit. Contrary to what you may hear, it is addicting as a mother fucker. In retrospect, marijuana will only make you more depressed and lazy, not allow you to recall a single dream, make your mind hazy, make you think disagreeable things



being an ex-stoner myself that had previously smoked everyday for about a year i can completely and honestly agree with every point you make.  weed completely destroys my ability to recall and dream altogether.  however, i do agree that if you are extremely experienced in WILDing there might be a chance of entering into the wild faster and making your dream more random.  if you can't remember it whats the point in trying so hard.  if your screwed up on drugs in your dream there will be no point in looking for hidden meanings or trying to relate your dream to life.

in general, if I smoked within 6 hours of bed time... there was no point in trying to lucid.  after quitting things drastically started to improve including my breathing lol.  some people are diehard stoners, believe me i know, i live around them... however, there are many things that you become impaired of, it all boils down to what outweighs what... sitting there like a lazy screw up and wasting your life and forgetting your past, or being able to get a real job and remember your life and not be lazy.

by no means am i saying do or don't, i'm just giving advice so each person can make their own decision upon their lifestyle.  personally, a little every once in a while is fun enough for me.

----------


## Pancaka

I remember one member saying that he smoked one at a party and he hadn't had recall since. He smoked it two years ago. If that's not a deterrent I don't know what is.

----------


## ScroLL-X

About a month ago I smoked a lot before bed and still had three lucid dreams that night. It depends how well/frequently you can lucid dream. Weed supresses REM sleep, but if you're used to smoking and lucid dreaming it's not a problem. If you go to bed, wake up early, smoke weed, and go back to bed, it can produce better results than the normal WBTB method.

----------


## Suze

soooo... while i dont think that marijuana necessarily helps your ability to lucid, i think that if you already have good recall that you can overcome that barrier even if it might impair recall slightly.





> in general, if I smoked within 6 hours of bed time... there was no point in trying to lucid.  after quitting things drastically started to improve including my breathing lol.  some people are diehard stoners, believe me i know, i live around them... however, there are many things that you become impaired of, it all boils down to what outweighs what... sitting there like a lazy screw up and wasting your life and forgetting your past, or being able to get a real job and remember your life and not be lazy.
> 
> by no means am i saying do or don't, i'm just giving advice so each 
> person can make their own decision upon their lifestyle.  personally, a little every once in a while is fun enough for me.



but i dont think that "sitting there like a lazy screw up and wasting your life and forgetting your past" is really not saying dont.

i smoked a lot in high school but knew that when i came to college i would have to cut down a lot. which i have...
i still smoke occasionaly, i think weed will be a part of my life for a while to come, but it doesn't have to screw up your life if you know how to moderate.
but this kind've comes with all things dont you think?

i know people that dont have the kind of will power to control themselves and have let it screw up/ waste their lives, but if you have will power to tell yourself when is a good time, and when is not, you can live normally and still smoke occasionally ( a few times a week or month).
but i do not agree when people are uneducated about it (not saying you, im just saying ppl that ive heard talk about it) and say oh it killed so and so, is really bad for you blah blah blah.

that is all.  ::banana::

----------


## Scatterbrain

> I remember one member saying that he smoked one at a party and he hadn't had recall since. He smoked it two years ago. If that's not a deterrent I don't know what is.



Can you say placebo?

----------


## Who I Am

Weed is not good for recall, or lucid dreaming.

----------


## GenericUser10621

Sorry to resurrect a dead post, but it came up on google.

I attempted to lucid dream a few months ago but gave up in around august when it didnt work. However, i have been sleeping stoned for the past few nights (and it helps me sleep ) and my dreams have been as vivid as they  have ever been. I forgot them pretty quickly, of course (THC affects short term memory, as im sure you know), but i always wake up early, with about 30 minute window where i remember that dream, perfect to write it down. Two nights ago, after reminding myself about lucid dreaming and being inspired to try it again, i started doing more RCs and WILD attempts etc. Last night, i went to sleep stoned, and had my second EVER dream where i dreamed i became lucid (but didn't). So im going to try and sleep sober tonight and see if i can recall my dream. Hopefully thinking about the relationship of weed and lucid dreaming may help trigger a RC. Who knows.

Also, i imagine its VERY difficult to WILD while high, you just think WAY too much, a constant train of thought. Ill give it a go anyway.

And the fact that i wake up very early, regardless and for some unknown reason, sober, may help with WBTB (i think its called that, wake back to bed if i remember correctly).

EDIT: Also, if i end up LDing, ill probably cut back on the cannabis because they are probably as awesome as each other (LD is probably better,)

----------


## Cutter

For me, whether or not I can have LD's depends more on how well rested I am. The less tied my brain is, the better my chances. I've had the most luck with DEILD's or WBTB's. Of course, I've had equal success with a W&B BTB  :smiley: 

 Peace

 The Cutter

----------


## Aumanawa

back in the day, when i did that sort of thing, i found it destroyed my ability to become lucid or recall any dreams....i am, however, coming to the conclusion that eating garlic before bed seems to stimulate and enhance dreaming, and hence, recall...i would be curious if anyone has any experience with other foods, herbs, etc, that does the same for them...

----------


## BBeptgiy0

> Ancient shamans used weed to induce WILDs more faster and to improve the experience... but, it will only help you if you are already good at WILDing. If you're not good at WILD, it's useless trying it on weed. (good means 100% succesrate)
> 
> But, it's also very true, which I can confirm from my own experiences, that your dream recall will be, indeed, totally destroyed. I'm quite sure you have more vivid dreams since you sleep very well when you smoked, but they are kinda useless if you can't remember them :p



I love this song. Sorry guys I'm a new user and I just wanted to comment on the song. My friend recently sent it to me and I fell in love with it and I just can't stop listening to it. I love romanian songs...it's probably because my country borders Romania...we're neighbors! lol

----------


## LinkDead

Marijuana is good for a sleep aid, but not so great in the department of dream recall.

And lol at users saying it makes you lazy. Please  ::roll::

----------


## smoke_1966

I'm in the exact situation right now, quit smoking again and my dream recall is fantastic as in 3 a night at least

I used to be an all day smoker in my 20 and early 30's, then a daily nightime (right after work until bed) maybe 1 to 2 joints a night

i agree with zero recall maybe one a month if lucky or an especially crazy dream.  IMO weed and dream recall do not mix but i must  say besides making you tired and maybe a little uninspired its not as bad as some make it out to be to each his own i guess

within 2 days of quitting its all back though... Iam starting to believe some people's opinions of using it as a wilding tool in WOBTB situation

not smoking and being wrapped up in this lucid thing again 2 1/2 weeks now has  really messed up my sleeping  (its 2 am right now went to bed at 10 30 woke up 5 minutes  to write my dream at 12 ish and havent been able to fall asleep after tosiing and turning for an hour ....now i just get up and do something (like come here or play online poker)and go back to bed.

funny thing is i dont feel like its messing up my days and dont feel extra tired at all ...is it possible i dont need 7 -8 hrs of sleep?

----------


## Suplux

I don't know if I am just lucky or if you guys are unlucky but...

Firstly, I smoke marijuana just about every day and if anything, my lucid ability and dream recall have only been on a steady improvement. Now, I don't think it's a result of the marijuana, it's just that the marijuana hasn't been detrimental. I still recall about 2 dreams per night (up from 0 a few months ago). I don't keep dream journals or anything else.

Also, about making you lazy and unmotivated. This is a stereotype I just can't stand and I must say, again, I haven't found this to be the case. Personally, my grades have gone up and since I started smoking I have only received A's (in highschool). Also, I have seen no lack of motivation, in fact maybe just the opposite. I ENJOY cleaning my room, cleaning dishes, taking out the trash, etc...while high. I just don't seem to get lazy while high. Sure, it CAN be enjoyable to sit back with some music and chill out, but if you don't have the will power to get up and do what needs to be done (even while high), then you are pathetic and probably shouldn't be smoking anyways. 

Anyways, I think that if you want to smoke weed, that is fine. In my opinion it really hasn't been detrimental (to lucid dreaming) and I think you can enjoy both!

----------


## Aumanawa

> I don't know if I am just lucky or if you guys are unlucky but...
> 
> Firstly, I smoke marijuana just about every day and if anything, my lucid ability and dream recall have only been on a steady improvement. Now, I don't think it's a result of the marijuana, it's just that the marijuana hasn't been detrimental. I still recall about 2 dreams per night (up from 0 a few months ago). I don't keep dream journals or anything else.
> 
> Also, about making you lazy and unmotivated. This is a stereotype I just can't stand and I must say, again, I haven't found this to be the case. Personally, my grades have gone up and since I started smoking I have only received A's (in highschool). Also, I have seen no lack of motivation, in fact maybe just the opposite. I ENJOY cleaning my room, cleaning dishes, taking out the trash, etc...while high. I just don't seem to get lazy while high. Sure, it CAN be enjoyable to sit back with some music and chill out, but if you don't have the will power to get up and do what needs to be done (even while high), then you are pathetic and probably shouldn't be smoking anyways. 
> 
> Anyways, I think that if you want to smoke weed, that is fine. In my opinion it really hasn't been detrimental (to lucid dreaming) and I think you can enjoy both!



i have to agree with you on this...there are alot of stereotypes about weed and in my experience it affects people in very different ways...some types do get lazy and stupid...but i have also know others who were quite brilliant people and smoked all day long....and accomplished a lot...for some it makes them relaxed and social, for others, paranoid and introverted...people are all unique....

----------


## Suplux

I agree completely which is why I hate to see that stereotype thrown around so often. 

Anyways, here is a list of the "10 most successful marijuana users". Of course, it doesn't really mean anything because as you said, everyone reacts differently, but it does show that marijuana does not always and unfailingly cause you to become a lazy, typical "pot head".

http://coedmagazine.com/2009/02/06/t...h-to-admit-it/

----------


## Aumanawa

> I agree completely which is why I hate to see that stereotype thrown around so often. 
> 
> Anyways, here is a list of the "10 most successful marijuana users". Of course, it doesn't really mean anything because as you said, everyone reacts differently, but it does show that marijuana does not always and unfailingly cause you to become a lazy, typical "pot head".
> 
> http://coedmagazine.com/2009/02/06/t...h-to-admit-it/



thanx for the link....that was great....

----------


## inthemirror92

> My opinion:
> 
> I'm 20 and I go to the Univ. of Chicago.
> 6 months ago I began experimenting (true sense of the word) with the ganja and finally ended after many painstaking attempts of trying to quit. Contrary to what you may hear, it is addicting as a mother fucker. In retrospect, marijuana will only make you more depressed and lazy, not allow you to recall a single dream, make your mind hazy, make you think disagreeable things...in a few words: it will fuck you up. Though, it does give a clear introspect into certain things (if you are intelligent enough to actually use Knowledge and contemplate meaningful things...unlike stupid skaters and stupidasses who smoke pot for 'the giggles' or whatever) However, if you do decide to try it, you'll soon enough see what I'm trying to say.



you've obviously never met a mature pothead who is smarter than normal when they're high. if it doesn't work right for you don't tell everyone else it's bad. it has a different affect on everyone and if you've never done it don't listen to someone else who doesn't like it and makes it look bad by saying it makes you negative and depressed when in fact if you don't depend on anything but yourself you are fine. I can recall many dreams while high on THC(marijuana) and i can also remember dreams i had from when i was very high after going to bed too. it boosts your creativity up a bunch and also if your calm keeps you in a happy, buzzing, comfertable mind. It's merely a herb grown from our planet that is higly misunderstood, some humans give nature a bad rep when all along nature is just trying to help you.

----------


## Sony86

Yeah, marijuana (Though makes dreams more exciting/vivid) does destroy your memory in general and therfore your dream recall as well.

I found that smoking some after getting 5-6 hours sleep then going back to sleep is great for WILDS  :smiley:  But most of the time smoking does nothing but destroy dream recall entirely (Unless you're a really good remember-er).

----------


## Sony86

Marijuana simply enhances emotions and feelings. If you think depressed feelings when you're high, it'll feel like it's the marijuana making you particularly depressed, same with happiness, sadness, etc.

I've been smoking regularly for years now, and sure it does make you lazy sometimes but who gives a shit? There are times when even without pot all I want to do is sit on my ass - pot just makes that way more exciting.  ::banana:: 


People who say it does nothing but fuck you up and slow you down are simply too unintelligent to appreciate the actual benefits of getting stoned - which does nothing but enhance. I've felt like absolute shit after getting high before but that only happens when I feel like shit anyway. Pot's great to bring out the feelings you're trying to store away and cope with them because it makes them more obvious.

If you think happy thoughts whilst high, you'll be happy, same about anxiety etc. You can always control what thoughts you think, pot just makes them enhaned and seemly hard to deal with sometimes though it's very easy to cope once you learn exactly how it affects you as an individual.

----------


## general-david

Marijuana actually reduces the amount of dreams you have a lot....I read it in a book (cough cough)

----------


## Sony86

> Marijuana actually reduces the amount of dreams you have a lot....I read it in a book (cough cough)



lol what book? I think it just annihilates dream recall, not the actual dreams themselves.

----------


## Universal Mind

> My opinion:
> 
> I'm 20 and I go to the Univ. of Chicago.
> 6 months ago I began experimenting (true sense of the word) with the ganja and finally ended after many painstaking attempts of trying to quit. Contrary to what you may hear, it is addicting as a mother fucker. In retrospect, marijuana will only make you more depressed and lazy, not allow you to recall a single dream, make your mind hazy, make you think disagreeable things...in a few words: it will fuck you up. Though, it does give a clear introspect into certain things (if you are intelligent enough to actually use Knowledge and contemplate meaningful things...unlike stupid skaters and stupidasses who smoke pot for 'the giggles' or whatever) However, if you do decide to try it, you'll soon enough see what I'm trying to say.



That is exactly my experience with it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

In my experience, it does not help nor hinder. Though, for most people, it decreased their recall, I think because it affects short term memory. I rarely smoke now, but I think what it does, in addition to affecting short term memory negatively, is put you into a deeper sleep, where dreams are harder to remember. 

As with any lucid aid, be they a drug or an electronic device such as music or lights, I think the goal should be to eventually not have to use it.

----------


## shooshtime

I'm 50 / 50 on this subject. I'm more of a social smoker but I truly do enjoy smoking cannabis after a long day of work. I'm a very successful entrepreneur so those of you who try to state cannabis makes people lazy and idiotic really pisses me off, just another stereotype from those unwilling to do any real research on the true effects and not the bullshit you were taught.

Anyways with that being said the night I had my first lucid dream I actually smoked an hour before bed so I'm not sure on how much it really does effect your chance of dream recall and obtaining lucidity. I've also had mixed results where i've smoked before bed and had 0 dream recall...

I honestly believe the mind is a very powerful tool that can steer you in either direction depending on what you strong believe so I suggest you all stay open minded and just simply see what works best for you.

----------


## Sony86

> I'm 50 / 50 on this subject. I'm more of a social smoker but I truly do enjoy smoking cannabis after a long day of work. I'm a very successful entrepreneur so those of you who try to state cannabis makes people lazy and idiotic really pisses me off, just another stereotype from those unwilling to do any real research on the true effects and not the bullshit you were taught.
> 
> Anyways with that being said the night I had my first lucid dream I actually smoked an hour before bed so I'm not sure on how much it really does effect your chance of dream recall and obtaining lucidity. I've also had mixed results where i've smoked before bed and had 0 dream recall...
> 
> I honestly believe the mind is a very powerful tool that can steer you in either direction depending on what you strong believe so I suggest you all stay open minded and just simply see what works best for you.



I'm in the same boat as you, pal. I hate the people who hate on pot too, they just can't handle the change in the way you think and it makes them paranoid and unsettled - kind of like a bad trip.

But yeah, I've had interesting stoned dream experiences before and in my opinion stoned dreams are much more exciting and intense but remembering them is more difficult just like trying to remember most other shit when you get high all the time, lol.

----------


## Universal Mind

> so those of you who try to state cannabis makes people lazy and idiotic really pisses me off, just another stereotype from those unwilling to do any real research on the true effects and not the bullshit you were taught.



It really does affect some people that way, but not everybody.

----------


## shooshtime

> It really does affect some people that way, but not everybody.




Only if you let it... it's like anything else. You abuse it then it can cause problems.

----------


## Sony86

> It really does affect some people that way, but not everybody.



It affects me that way when I want it to, and it affects me differently when I don't, just like my sober mood - if I want to be lazy I am, being stoned just makes it a lot easier.





> Only if you let it... it's like anything else. You abuse it then it can cause problems.



Exactly.

----------


## Supernova

> Also, about making you lazy and unmotivated. This is a stereotype I just can't stand and I must say, again, I haven't found this to be the case. Personally, my grades have gone up and since I started smoking I have only received A's (in highschool). Also, I have seen no lack of motivation, in fact maybe just the opposite. I ENJOY cleaning my room, cleaning dishes, taking out the trash, etc...while high. I just don't seem to get lazy while high. Sure, it CAN be enjoyable to sit back with some music and chill out, but if you don't have the will power to get up and do what needs to be done (even while high), then you are pathetic and probably shouldn't be smoking anyways.



Sativa vs. indicata. Indicata I want to sit and do nothing. Sativa I have a hard time choosing what to do  :tongue2: .

----------


## Sony86

> Sativa vs. indicata. Indicata I want to sit and do nothing. Sativa I have a hard time choosing what to do .



It's just 'indica' but you're totally right. Sativa is total head high awesomeness that makes you have way more fun doing whatever it is you're doing, and indica makes you real stoned and lazy.

The good strains are the ones that are mostly sativa with a kick of indica, but I do like my pure sativas. (Sativas make me so good at online games XD, I rage Modern Warfare like it's nobody's business.)

----------


## SpecialInterests

Out of personal experience I'd say smoking pot before bed isn't a good idea if your intent is to increase lucid dream chances and recall.

I smoke weed on a nightly basis, before I go to bed, and my dream recall suffers from it, but it's just too big of a trade off to stop completely. This isn't to say I don't remember dreams anymore, just less because of it.

About weed making you lazy, this is a massive generalization. Lazy people are going to be lazy people. This isn't the marrijuana. Even when people say it is, it's mostly because they're looking for an easy explanation to rationalize their laziness.

I hear "Weed made me stupid" a lot too. Weed does not make you stupid. Most of the time, like before, they're just looking for something to blame. Because they are lazy, and put no effort into educating themselves, they look for things to blame instead of doing something about it, and then continue with their mindless activities and stop thinking about it.

----------


## Sony86

> Out of personal experience I'd say smoking pot before bed isn't a good idea if your intent is to increase lucid dream chances and recall.
> 
> I smoke weed on a nightly basis, before I go to bed, and my dream recall suffers from it, but it's just too big of a trade off to stop completely. This isn't to say I don't remember dreams anymore, just less because of it.
> 
> About weed making you lazy, this is a massive generalization. Lazy people are going to be lazy people. This isn't the marrijuana. Even when people say it is, it's mostly because they're looking for an easy explanation to rationalize their laziness.
> 
> I hear "Weed made me stupid" a lot too. Weed does not make you stupid. Most of the time, like before, they're just looking for something to blame. Because they are lazy, and put no effort into educating themselves, they look for things to blame instead of doing something about it, and then continue with their mindless activities and stop thinking about it.



You really couldn't of expressed my opinion in a better way - I completely agree with you.

----------


## Naiya

> PS. Admins, if this discussion is not allowed, please forgive me and close the thread, I'm just curious as to other people's experiences with marijuana and lucid dreaming.



At the moment, this is our policy on drugs:


_Posting pictures of drugs or tools used to take/make drugs and discussing how to take/make drugs is prohibited.
Discussion of drugs that pertain only to dreaming are allowed._ 

I'd say you're fine. Just use common sense; if it's an _illegal_ drug, you may not want to advertise where you are getting it, ect. ect. just as you wouldn't want to advertise any other illegal activity.  :Cheeky: 



When it comes to weed, though--it's bad for memory. Recall is the foundation of dreaming. When recall goes, so does everything else. No matter how awesome and vivid your dreams might get, it's all for nothing if you can't remember them. For that reason, if you're looking for something to enhance vividness, I'd recommend trying something else. 

Also, not to be knocking lucid aids and supplements, but if you stick with the basic techniques and practice them consistently, your dreams _will_ get more vivid, I promise.  :smiley:

----------


## nina

Smoking has never helped me to lucid dream...in fact quite the opposite. At times when I used to smoke often my recall would go down the drain and my lucidity was nonexistent.

I believe something like marijuana would not be beneficial for lucid dreaming. You need to be sharpening your mind and your awareness...not dulling it.

----------


## Sony86

> Smoking has never helped me to lucid dream...in fact quite the opposite. At times when I used to smoke often my recall would go down the drain and my lucidity was nonexistent.
> 
> I believe something like marijuana would not be beneficial for lucid dreaming. You need to be sharpening your mind and your awareness...not dulling it.



It's true, like states above, recall is the foundation of lucid dreaming and without it you have nothing. I would suggest mastering lucid dreaming and dream recall before attempting to experiement with the effects of marijuana on lucid dreaming.

----------


## waving on oceans

Once in a while puff wont do much, but smoking often DEF kills your Dream Recall, but then again....how is that different from anything else that weed makes one forget lol

 ::cactus::

----------


## nina

> Iligle drugs are iligel for a reason



lol...sorry this made me laugh

----------


## Naiya

The off-topic stuff was split here.  :tongue2:

----------


## KingYoshi

> Once in a while puff wont do much, but smoking often DEF kills your Dream Recall, but then again....how is that different from anything else that weed makes one forget lol



Nothing is definite. I smoke everyday, several times a day, and just before sleep every night. My recall doesn't suffer in the slightest. I guess if you have been smoking as much for as long as I have your body gets used to it. My dreams are often very vivid and completely insane (the way I like them). I can't really say if the weed actually helps (haven't had enough non smoking nights to compare it to), but it isn't hurting either. You can still smoke regularly and lucid dream regularly. I'm proof of that. It just takes practice and putting in the effort to remember your dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

> lol...sorry this made me laugh



Well, nina, he's right.  Pot's illegal because the logging industry would loose a ton of money because hemp can be made into paper faster and cheaper.  There's always a reason for illegal drugs to be illegal.

As for the original question: pot kills my recall so no, I don't think pot will help you get lucid.

----------


## Loaf

> As for the original question: pot kills my recall so no, I don't think pot will help you get lucid.



Well, technically it might help you get lucid. But who would know after you wake up?  ::lol::

----------


## Sony86

> I'm in the exact situation right now, quit smoking again and my dream recall is fantastic as in 3 a night at least
> 
> I used to be an all day smoker in my 20 and early 30's, then a daily nightime (right after work until bed) maybe 1 to 2 joints a night
> 
> i agree with zero recall maybe one a month if lucky or an especially crazy dream.  IMO weed and dream recall do not mix but i must  say besides making you tired and maybe a little uninspired its not as bad as some make it out to be to each his own i guess
> 
> within 2 days of quitting its all back though... Iam starting to believe some people's opinions of using it as a wilding tool in WOBTB situation
> 
> not smoking and being wrapped up in this lucid thing again 2 1/2 weeks now has  really messed up my sleeping  (its 2 am right now went to bed at 10 30 woke up 5 minutes  to write my dream at 12 ish and havent been able to fall asleep after tosiing and turning for an hour ....now i just get up and do something (like come here or play online poker)and go back to bed.
> ...



Yeah it's actually pretty amazing how much your recall comes back when you take a break, it's pretty phenomenal. I remember when I went to see my mom in Scotland a couple years ago, I had no choice but to stop because I had no idea where to find any XD. Anyway, I started remembering a good extremely vivid 5 dreams a night and it was amazing!

The fact that pot destroys your recall is it's one and only flaw (in my opinion).

----------


## Sony86

> Well, technically it might help you get lucid. But who would know after you wake up?



Someone who's mastered recall despite the memory-debilitating effects of marijuana, which is possible, it just takes some real motivation and determination.

----------


## Emecom

I only smoke about one time a week. So the night I smoke and a day or two after my recall is horrible. But after a few days you get an REM rebound and that night my dreams are amazingly vivid and my recall is awesome. So as long as you don't smoke everyday, then it can help I believe.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Someone who's mastered recall despite the memory-debilitating effects of marijuana, which is possible, it just takes some real motivation and determination.



Exactly! When I began to build my recall, I was already smoking everyday/night, so I think that is why it doesn't effect me like it seems to effect others.

----------


## CowLegs

> So the night I smoke and a day or two after my recall is horrible. But after a few days you get an REM rebound and that night my dreams are amazingly vivid and my recall is awesome. So as long as you don't smoke everyday, then it can help I believe.



Hello everyone, This is my first post but I would like to make a valid point.
Many people who have smoked cannabis while Lucid Dreaming have realized it effects your recall during the nights you have smoked cannabis, it almost leaves a Residue in the mind. You must realize that using cannabis allow you force or Release a _REM Rebound_. For instance, One Week I smoke Cannabis 3 times a day at least (I am a Medical cannabis user in South California Prop 215) And I have no dream recall at all, but doing this builds up a Rem Bubble, and then next week I do not smoke any cannabis, and by the second night the THC has left my Central Nervous System, and diluted from the blood stream, and then the _REM Rebound effect_ occurs. This effect is incredible in the way that it _Creates a wave of vividness._ It is honestly a very powerful vividness that you remember apon awakening as if it were moments ago. The rebound effect can last 3 - 7 Days Depending how Big you get the _Rem Bubble_. This bubble is built up from how long you deprive your conscious mind of your REM. I have been building up a year long rem bubble to see its effect on lucidity, perhaps the most spiritual adventure. I am going to release it next week and Post my results here in a new forum post, follow me if you'd like to see the results of my experiment. But also Try this REM Rebound if you are a cannabis user, Think outside the box, the negative effect of cannabis on the recall of lucid dreams is used to create a period of extreme vividness. Negative turns Positive  :smiley:  Good Luck All you Dreamers! 

- Ryan  The Lucid Dreamer

----------

